# automotive technician



## benedict (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello,

I am thinking in studing "automotive technician" but im not pretty sure that
this qualification qualifies as "motor mechanic (general)" for 189 visa purposes........because it sounds more like engineering related, 
where could i find more info about my doubt?

thanks 

have a nice day!


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Even if it did, it is unlikely you would be able to gain a 189.

In order to get a 189, you would need to pass a skills assessment. This requires several years POST qualification experience.


----------



## benedict (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi, 
thanks for your advice,

I already know that i need 3 years work experience after qualification,
just im not sure if these studies....are related to mechanic (general) or auto-electrician . 
Somebody told me that is more important my future work experience, than the name of my qualification, but im still not sure about how it works.

That's the reason because im asking who or where could i find an answer.

have a nice day!


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

I would call the course provider to check what it relates to. Courses can have names that can mean lots of different things


----------

